# What Have I Done?



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

As my beloved Strela Chrono has no quick-set date feature, I wind it to one a.m then back to eleven p.m to jump the date.

Now, however, the date won't change at all.  To say I'm gutted would be an understatement!

Are my date-jumping antics likely to have been the cause to this? So that I know what to expect when I send it for repair, what is likely to be the part in need of repair?

Many, many thanks in advance.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I always wind mine to 1am then back to 9pm... Maybe I'm just over cautious.

It may well be a problem with the little wire spring that moves the ring. Bent, dislodged or something,










Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I always wind mine to 1am then back to 9pm... Maybe I'm just over cautious.
> 
> It may well be a problem with the little wire spring that moves the ring. Bent, dislodged or something,
> 
> ...


Yeap, that's that thing for sure!! It's the Achilles heal on the 31xx. My (now sold) Okeah never changed the date. I tried to fix that wire and, after a full afternoon, it did change.... backwards! :wallbash: It was only on the second spare wheel that the thing worked out.

I'm betting its that damn wire but it can also be that the date wheel has moved a bit off its axis. It's not difficult to happen at all if the dial and plate aren't screwed in tight.

Honestly, I wouldn't bother trying to fix that... but that's just me, I never set the date on any of my 313xx anyway... :russian:


----------



## ozdiver (Mar 18, 2012)

Feel your pain. Have never heard of this occurring with any movement have owned and still due this on 2 watches. Never heard of this on a 3133. Have been thinking about adding one (but the price is going thru the roof). Be interested in finding out if a fluke, the cause and cost of repair if your willing to share.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, the Strela is currently with Roy. I REALLY hope he can work his magic on this!


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

My fingers are crossed for you :-O


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Relax! If I was able to sort mine out, Roy won't have a problem with it... unless that wire is broken (very, very unlikely) and he doesn't have a spare.

This reminds me of what I was thinking about the other day... best movement when it comes to value/money/toughness: 3105 without date. :yes:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Did I miss a year?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Did I miss a year?


Nope, Lewis did. He only sent the watch to Roy a year after :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Did I miss a year?
> ...


Phew. I've lost nights. But a whole year...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Phew. I've lost nights. But a whole year...


I've told you gods know how many times that you should try heroin


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Draygo said:


> Did I miss a year?


:lol: I was very reluctant to part with it, but I couldn't live with it being on the wrong date for most of the month! That and I'm a tight sod!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> :lol: I was very reluctant to part with it, but I couldn't live with it being on the wrong date for most of the month! That and I'm a tight sod!


I understand the tight sod bit, I'm postponing sending a watch that just needs to replace a screw down crown tube with a pull out sort one.

What I don't understand is how you manage to use a 31xx with the correct date... do you wind it everyday? There isn't a single Russian watch that I bother to wear with the right date as none have a quick set position! I wished they all didn't had a date!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> What I don't understand is how you manage to use a 31xx with the correct date... do you wind it everyday? There isn't a single Russian watch that I bother to wear with the right date as none have a quick set position! I wished they all didn't had a date!!


I don't rate myself as particularly OCD-ish... and I seldom look at the date on my watch... but I always set the date when I put one on. Even 3133s and 2416s... :duh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I don't rate myself as particularly OCD-ish... and I seldom look at the date on my watch... but I always set the date when I put one on. Even 3133s and 2416s... :duh:


So... you wake up and after doing the things you do after getting out of bed you decide on wearing, say, the Strela. You pick it up, wind it, go back and forward untill you get the date right, set the time and put it on your wrist? Is that about right?

Oh, and I also set the 24h subdial correctly but that's painless comparing it to setting the date.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> So... you wake up and after doing the things you do after getting out of bed you decide on wearing, say, the Strela. You pick it up, wind it, go back and forward untill you get the date right, set the time and put it on your wrist? Is that about right?
> 
> Oh, and I also set the 24h subdial correctly but that's painless comparing it to setting the date.


Well, when you out it like that.... it does seem a little weird. I have very little to do in a day









In my defence, and as the owner of 'quite a few' 3133s, I am quite good at it! As per Lew, I only move between 11 and 1, which I can do without really removing the fingers from the crown in more of a twist to and fro motion than a wind. If you see what I mean? So it's more of a mental PITA than an actual PITA.

Then again, it's a beautiful and bounteous bonus when the day's date is very close (but ahead, of course) to that on the dial :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Well, when you out it like that.... it does seem a little weird. I have very little to do in a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mental PITA... yea, that's a good way to put it because in my case I just can't be bothered, I think I never even tried. And I'm wearing an ecodrive with quickset date that thinks it's the 4th... but man!!... screw down crown, so having to unscrew that mother... it's just too much hustle for me!   :russian:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Mental PITA... yea, that's a good way to put it because in my case I just can't be bothered, I think I never even tried. And I'm wearing an ecodrive with quickset date that thinks it's the 4th... but man!!... screw down crown, so having to unscrew that mother... it's just too much hustle for me!   :russian:


If you're going to wear it on the wrong date, you might as well wear it on the wrong time too :lol:

Judging by your antics in trying to start the Saturday thread today, may I suggest you start setting the date on your watches more often? Haha

(I've made that mistake too in the past!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> If you're going to wear it on the wrong date, you might as well wear it on the wrong time too :lol:
> 
> Judging by your antics in trying to start the Saturday thread today, may I suggest you start setting the date on your watches more often? Haha
> 
> (I've made that mistake too in the past!)


It's a lot worst than that, mate! I was going to start the Friday thread as I tend to always do! I missed the day of the week, of the month... I should get a Casio 91W


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

i did this befor it broke my watch =(


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Woohoo; it has finally been sorted courtesy of Mr. Burrage at Ryte Time. It's had a service too.

After putting it on a new strap, it feels like a new watch.

I'm very happy.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> Woohoo; it has finally been sorted courtesy of Mr. Burrage at Ryte Time. It's had a service too.
> 
> After putting it on a new strap, it feels like a new watch.
> 
> I'm very happy.


Do you know if he had to change any part? It's usually just a tricky adjustment, even setting down the top plate can throw it off.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't think he replaced anything. On the invoice it just read "full overhaul and date repair".


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Can I ask how much that costed you?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

simple answer which ive said b4, get 31 watches all with different dates :thumbup: this is after half a crate of fosters tho :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Can I ask how much that costed you?


PM sent.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask how much that costed you?
> ...


Cheers!!


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

this thread has been a comfort to me,up until now I thought I was the only sorry case that could not wear a watch unless the date was right .for me if its a mechanical watch it can be a deal breaker if it has a date or even worse a day/date,cheers .greasemonkey


----------

